
SCP-3008: An endless Ikea game - zanedb
https://nmkd.itch.io/scp-3008
======
kiliankoe
Link to the original SCP-3008 description. Haven't been to the wiki in quite a
while, this one sounds horrific.

[http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-3008](http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-3008)

~~~
cirgue
Linking to SCP is almost as bad for productivity as linking to tv tropes.

------
helb
For those confused, like i was:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCP_Foundation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCP_Foundation)

~~~
zyx321
TL; DR: The SCP Foundation is a crowd-authored series of horror-themed short
stories. Every story is a report by the titular agency about an unexplained
paranormal phenomenon and the Special Containment Procedures taken to keep it
under control.

~~~
zaarn
The SCP Foundation is my favorite source of "What if" scenarios.

What if the only thing between us and absolute annihilation is someone doing
very unethical things to other people? (I believe SCP 231 is relevant there)

~~~
teddyh
See also _The Ones Who Walk Away from Omelas_ , Ursula K. Le Guin, 1973.

------
fpgaminer
Slight tangent:

I remember the indie game renaissance, maybe a decade ago or so. For what ever
reason indie games really hit their stride and we saw a surge of small game
development teams making it big. World of Goo, Braid, etc. I think it was
caused by digital distribution finally coming into its own.

Back then I would frequent a video game development forum. Mostly just
hobbyists. But even some of them started making commercial games and trying to
take their swing at big, indie success.

It was an incredible time. A time that seemed to fizzle out. We saw less and
less big indie hits, and more and more coverage of AAA titles. It's hard to
say why. My guess is video games, around that time, started to become more
mainstream. The Wii was making big head way in bringing the casual family to
games, and XBox was bringing your average high school and college aged kids to
the gaming scene. That tidal wave of gamers, hungry for high production,
popular games, I think eventually crashed into and drowned out the indie
industry. Not that indie games died; we are still getting great titles. But it
lost its spot in the lime light.

But now we're starting to see what I think is another resurgence in a
different form. The rise of crowd funding, early access, Patreon, and live
streaming have all provided new avenues for independent artists to gain
visibility and funding for the development of really interesting, original
games. Games like OP's. They might not all make it; most won't. But the
possibility of fame and fortune always spurs the indie crowd to create
incredible things, and I'm excited to see what the next wave will give us. If
seeing itch.io games linked on Hacker News isn't a possible sign of a new era,
I don't know what is.

~~~
nmkd
Uh, OP is not the dev, I am.

Just created this acc, didn't expect to see my stuff outside reddit and the
Foundation forums.

I'm excited about making this game, and I'm pretty overwhelmed how popular it
already is, even though it's barely got any gameplay yet.

I really like using Patreon and just the community to develop it, I want to
keep everything free but spend some money on assets and MP servers.

(Oh, in case it wasn't obvious, yes, the final game will be multiplayer).

Anyway, ask me anything about the game. And feel free to join my Discord
([http://discord.me/nmkd](http://discord.me/nmkd)), especially if you want to
help out :)

~~~
sillysaurus3
Welcome to HN!

Any chance of an OS X release?

~~~
zanedb
[https://itch.io/t/166155/please-make-the-game-for-mac-
too](https://itch.io/t/166155/please-make-the-game-for-mac-too)

------
awjr
Honestly this is now the way I see Ikea staff. Benign and friendly,
encouraging you to spend your money during the day, malign and evil after the
store closes, hell bent on murdering you. It's probably what makes those
Swedish meatballs taste so good. :D

~~~
JorgeGT
I've been told that in some design seminars, IKEA explains that one of their
targets is people undergoing a crisis such as divorce, job displacement,
recovery after a disaster... situations in your life where you suddenly need
to fully furnish a home as soon as possible. Makes sense, but it still felt a
bit dark at the time!

------
peatmoss
I feel like this game missed a naming opportunity to call it something like
“Ektoglorpp” :-)

Brilliant concept.

------
sillysaurus3
I didn't expect to see SCP on HN.

[https://youtu.be/XKeI1xbJNtw?t=5](https://youtu.be/XKeI1xbJNtw?t=5)

"Down the rabbit hole" is a great series, by the way. It reminds me of
oldschool history channel documentaries. Some of my favorites are plague
doctors
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDz0OrRZOZ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDz0OrRZOZ0))
and the mouse utopia experiments
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgGLFozNM2o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgGLFozNM2o)).

------
__s
The last time I was in Ikea I thought it'd make a great model for a rail
shooter. So much stuff to go flying about, & the psychotic thrill of just
mowing down random shoppers has certainly got some value to anyone. The
detachment of a rail shooter where you don't control where you go especially
helps blend with this out-of-control-psycho motif

